# Help with Dell 1184 wireless router



## drradon (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Dell wireless 1184 router that I wanted to re-install on my home ethernet line. I didn't have the original password and so reset the modem. Now I am unable to connect to it at all using the default addresses (my.router or 192.168.2.1). I've tried to connect though a cable (using I.E. and Firefox) with two different computers (C.Pressario and Dell D830). 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated - even if it's to pitch it...
Many thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## drradon (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi - see below for the results - and many thanks for your help on this.




johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
> 
> 
> Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
> ...


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RandiCS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-1F-A8-7B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.133.132
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have no response from the router's DHCP server. Either it's dead, or your cable and/or NIC are bad. Did you try a different cable and a different port on the router?


----------



## drradon (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll give that a shot tonight - the cable should be good since, when I connect direct to RR I have no problem with connecting. It's possible that I killed the router.


----------

